# Paint Shop or Spray room?



## Rick18071 (Sep 19, 2014)

Can't find a definition for a paint room that requires a 2 hour wall per 2009 IBC table 508.2.5 or for a spray room that requires a 1 hour wall per 209 IBC 416.2. This is for a body shop.


----------



## north star (Sep 19, 2014)

*# ~ # ~ #*

From the `09 IBC, Section 416.1:

"Spray Room = The provisions of this section shall apply to the construction, installation

and use of buildings and structures, or parts thereof, for the spraying of flammable

paints, varnishes and lacquers or other flammable materials or mixtures or compounds

used for painting, varnishing, staining or similar purposes...........Such construction and

equipment shall comply with the International Fire Code. [F]".





From the description listed in Table 506.2.5, ...an evaluation of the allowable quantities

that will actually be "in use"  and "in storage" in a designated Paint Room will need to be

performed.......If it is determined that the allowable quantities are below what is listed

in the IFC,  ...then the room \ space would not be a Hazardous occupancy.

Table 508.2.5 [ in the `09 IBC  ] is an Incidental Use Table..........From Section 508.2.2,

Area Limitations:  An Accessory use cannot occupy more than 10 % of the floor area

in which they are located.

From Section 508.2.4 - Separation of occupancies: "No separation is required

between accessory occupancies and the main occupancy.

*Exceptions:*

1. Group H-2, H-3, H-4 and H-5 occupancies shall be separated from all other

occupancies in accordance with Section 508.4.

2. Incidental accessory occupancies required to be separated or protected by Section

508.2.5.

3. Group I-1, R-1, R-2 and R-3 dwelling units and sleeping units shall be separated from

other dwelling or sleeping units and from accessory occupancies contiguous to them in

accordance with the requirements of Section 420."



Essentially,  ...because Paint Rooms can have so many variables associated with them,

they are a "custom defined animal"  for each application.......The parameters that

apply to one Paint Room won't apply to another one........So, if the room \ space is

not Hazardous Occupancy or an "F" Occupancy type, ...then [ typically ] the room \

space would be an Accessory Use Occupancy.

Does this help ?



*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2014)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> Can't find a definition for a paint room that requires a 2 hour wall per 2009 IBC table 508.2.5 or for a spray room that requires a 1 hour wall per 209 IBC 416.2. This is for a body shop.


So are they building a room to spray in

Or just using a plain old pre fab booth??


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2014)

IFC

SPRAY BOOTH. A mechanically ventilated appliance of varying dimensions and construction provided to enclose or accommodate a spraying operation and to confine and limit the escape of spray vapor and residue and to exhaust it safely.

SPRAY ROOM. A room designed to accommodate spraying operations constructed in accordance with the International Building Code and separated from the remainder of the building by a minimum 1-hour fire barrier.


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok you have a different question

Paint shops, not classified as Group H, located in occupancies other than Group F	2 hours; or 1 hour and provide automatic fire-extinguishing system

Not sure if they exist ????


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 19, 2014)

so what is a paint shop? If a spray room is in a pait shop would it need seperation?

Doing a plan review. Have bad drawings for this one. A garage (maybe a body shp) that had a fire and the roof burned off. Only got truss drawings and a rough drawing of the building. Show a "paint room" on plans with block walls but i can't tell if it less than 10% of the building. Plans don't show a cieling. I'm just figuring out what to ask for for a plan review.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 19, 2014)

Where do you find ventilation requirements for spray rooms in the IMC?


----------



## north star (Sep 19, 2014)

*= ( ~ ) =*

See Section 510 in the IMC - Hazardous Exhaust Systems.

IMO, ...there needs to be an RDP involved in designing the plans.

Also, ...see Section 502.7 - Application of Flammable Finishes,

in the IMC.

*= ( ~ ) =*


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2014)

09 IFC

1504.3 Design and construction. Design and construction of spray rooms, spray booths and spray spaces shall be in accordance with Sections 1504.3 through 1504.3.3.1.

1504.3.1 Spray rooms. Spray rooms shall be constructed and designed in accordance with this section and the International Building Code, and shall comply with Sections 1504.4 through 1504.8.

1504.3.1.1 Floor. Combustible floor construction in spray rooms shall be covered by approved, noncombustible, nonsparking material, except where combustible coverings, including but not limited to thin paper or plastic and strippable coatings, are utilized over noncombustible materials to facilitate cleaning operations in spray rooms.

1504.7 Ventilation. Mechanical ventilation of flammable vapor areas shall be provided in accordance with Section 502.7 of the International Mechanical Code.

1504.7.1 Operation. Mechanical ventilation shall be kept in operation at all times while spraying operations are being conducted and for a sufficient time thereafter to allow vapors from drying coated articles and finishing material residue to be exhausted. Spraying equipment shall be interlocked with the ventilation of the flammable vapor areas such that spraying operations cannot be conducted unless the ventilation system is in operation.

1504.7.2 Recirculation. Air exhausted from spraying operations shall not be recirculated.

Exceptions:

1. Air exhausted from spraying operations is allowed to be recirculated as makeup air for unmanned spray operations, provided that:

1.1. The solid particulate has been removed.

1.2. The vapor concentration is less than 25 percent of the LFL.

1.3. Approved equipment is used to monitor the vapor concentration.

1.4. When the vapor concentration exceeds 25 percent of the LFL, the following shall occur:

a. An alarm shall sound; and

b. Spray operations shall automatically shut down.

1.5. In the event of shutdown of the vapor concentration monitor, 100 percent of the air volume specified in Section 510 of the International Mechanical Code is automatically exhausted.

2. Air exhausted from spraying operations is allowed to be recirculated as makeup air to manned spraying operations where all of the conditions provided in Exception 1 are included in the installation and documents have been prepared to show that the installation does not pose a life safety hazard to personnel inside the spray booth, spraying space or spray room.

1504.7.3 Air velocity. Ventilation systems shall be designed, installed and maintained such that the average air velocity over the open face of the booth, or booth cross section in the direction of airflow during spraying operations, shall not be less than 100 feet per minute (0.51 m/s).

1504.7.4 Ventilation obstruction. Articles being sprayed shall be positioned in a manner that does not obstruct collection of overspray.

1504.7.5 Independent ducts. Each spray booth and spray room shall have an independent exhaust duct system discharging to the outside.

Exceptions:

1. Multiple spray booths having a combined frontal area of 18 square feet (1.67 m2) or less are allowed to have a common exhaust when identical spray finishing material is used in each booth. If more than one fan serves one booth, fans shall be interconnected such that all fans will operate simultaneously.

2. Where treatment of exhaust is necessary for air pollution control or for energy conservation, ducts shall be allowed to be manifolded if all of the following conditions are met:

2.1. The sprayed materials used are compatible and will not react or cause ignition of the residue in the ducts.

2.2. Nitrocellulose-based finishing material shall not be used.

2.3. A filtering system shall be provided to reduce the amount of overspray carried into the duct manifold.

2.4. Automatic sprinkler protection shall be provided at the junction of each booth exhaust with the manifold, in addition to the protection required by this chapter.

1504.7.6 Termination point. The termination point for exhaust ducts discharging to the atmosphere shall not be less than the following distances:

1. Ducts conveying explosive or flammable vapors, fumes or dusts: 30 feet (9144 mm) from the property line; 10 feet (3048 mm) from openings into the building; 6 feet (1829 mm) from exterior walls and roofs; 30 feet (9144 mm) from combustible walls or openings into the building that are in the direction of the exhaust discharge; 10 feet (3048 mm) above adjoining grade.

2. Other product-conveying outlets: 10 feet (3048 mm) from the property line; 3 feet (914 mm) from exterior walls and roofs; 10 feet (3048 mm) from openings into the building; 10 feet (3048 mm) above adjoining grade.

1504.7.7 Fan motors and belts. Electric motors driving exhaust fans shall not be placed inside booths or ducts. Fan rotating elements shall be nonferrous or nonsparking or the casing shall consist of, or be lined with, such material. Belts shall not enter the duct or booth unless the belt and pulley within the duct are tightly enclosed.


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2014)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> so what is a paint shop? If a spray room is in a pait shop would it need seperation?Doing a plan review. Have bad drawings for this one. A garage (maybe a body shp) that had a fire and the roof burned off. Only got truss drawings and a rough drawing of the building. Show a "paint room" on plans with block walls but i can't tell if it less than 10% of the building. Plans don't show a cieling. I'm just figuring out what to ask for for a plan review.


You do not see to many spray rooms

SPRAY ROOM. A room designed to accommodate spraying operations constructed in accordance with the International Building Code and separated from the remainder of the building by a minimum 1-hour fire barrier.

You do see a lot of pre fab spray booths

Sounds like they need to clarify what they are going to do.

I take it that it was an auto body shop before it burned???

Was it a legal spray are than??????


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 20, 2014)

You may find Chapter 5 of NFPA 33, 2011 helpful in addition to the entire document.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 20, 2014)

Don't know if This building ( or what's left of it) ever had any kind of c. o.  I asked the designer. Theres a lot of small comercal buildings in this area that don't have C. O.s

Thanks for all the info. This is going to be a real pain in the *** job.


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2014)

You just need to get a very clear picture of what they want to do.

Hard to review a blank square box


----------

